# tcptrack, jnettop, iftop oder ähnliches als user ausführen

## SarahS93

Wie ist es möglich als user tcptrack -i eth0, jnettop -i eth0 ider iftop auszuführen?

Oder welche Alternativen gibt es die sich als User ausführen lassen und eine übersicht über Netzwerkverbindungen und deren Geschwindigkeit ausgeben?

----------

## SarahS93

Kann ich mir über netstat die Geschwindigkeit einer Verbindung anzeigen lassen?

----------

## SarahS93

Wie macht Ihr das?!

----------

## SarahS93

huhu? :/

----------

## cryptosteve

Huhu!

Was genau möchtest Du denn wissen? Die theoretische Geschwindigkeit, oder die tatsächliche? Und soll nur der Befehl selbst als User ausgeführt werden, oder hast Du gar keinen root-Zugriff auf die Kiste?

Mit net-analyzer/netio lässt sich z.B. die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit anzeigen. Aber in ersten Versuchen sah das nicht besonders skriptverwertbar aus.

So ein richtig schönes einfaches Tool habe ich auf die Schnelle irgendwie auch nicht gefunden. 

Wozu solls denn gut sein? Nur zum Anzeigen, oder per Skript weiterverwenden. Wenn nur zum Anzeigen, dann fände ich eine Lösung ala app-admin/conky ja sowieso schöner.

----------

## SarahS93

Naja, ich will z.B. sehen mit wieviel KB/s ein download im Firefox läuft

Oder wie schnell mein upload auf Seite XYZ gerade läuft.

Ich will Die IP von der es kommt, oder hingeht sehen. Ich will den Port sehen und die Geschwindigkeit.

Conky empfinde ich als sehr schwer configurierbar und ist nicht wirklich das was ich Suche.

Doch, root zugriff habe ich an der Maschiene, suche aber was das ich als User laufen lassen kann.

----------

## SarahS93

Huhu

----------

